

Ask: word processor with latex algorithm viable?  - guilloche

Since the MSWORD annoyed me on its layout and too many mouse operations, I am planning to write a word processor with latex layout algorithm (for browser or mobile devices too). It should be much smaller in binary size and run super fast by initial estimation.<p>Will I have any chance to survive? Am I crazy?<p>BTW, I am also an online graphics editor maker of
Torapp guilloche designer on http://www.torapp.info.
======
brudgers
I know that Scrivener supports Latex and other formats via Multi Mark Down.
It's well regarded by some writers. Since I am not clear exactly what you are
trying to accomplish, I can't tell how relevant Scrivener's success is to your
project.

<http://www.literatureandlatte.com/scrivener.php>

------
wtracy
How does what you propose compare against something like LyX?

<http://www.lyx.org/>

~~~
guilloche
Lyx does not have pager and its realtime layout engine is worse than word.

~~~
thomasbk
Could you be more specific about the things Lyx does worse than Word? For me,
most of its WYSIWYM-features work pretty well.

For what it's worth, the most annoying thing for me have been the tables,
which overflow in awkward ways.

------
bpedro
Will it offer realtime rendering?

~~~
guilloche
Yes. It is basically a word processor with realtime latex layout algorithm.

~~~
bpedro
There are a few apps doing that already:

\- <http://www.bakoma-tex.com/> \-
<http://dev.midnightcoding.org/projects/gummi>

